# MKV ABS only coding, PLEASE HELP!



## Clark18 (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm trying to permanently turn off ASR (traction control) thru the 03 ABS control module of my '07 Rabbit. On the MKIV this can be done by changing the seven digit code to 0004097 (ABS only), but that code is not valid on the MKV. My code is 0017025, does anyone know what coding can be used to change to ABS only? Please help!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

There is was no real coding for this on the old MK60 (used in Golf/Jetta 4) and there is none in the current version. The coding you mentioned had other uses and the disabled ASR/ESP was only a side effect. Please understand that for safety reasons we strongly advise against disabling any brake related functions.


----------



## Clark18 (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. My Rabbit w/ the MK70 ABS/ASR variant is used on the track only so street safety is not a concern. Due to track mods including removing the airbags, the ASR OFF button is locked out and can't be used to disable traction control. I simply want to disable ASR for the track since the button won't work--help anyone can provide is much appreciated.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Pull the fuse(s) for the ABS controller.

-Uwe-


----------



## Clark18 (Feb 13, 2004)

That's good info but I already did it, with no ABS the rear wheels lock up immediately on these cars which doesn't work well on track. The perfect situation is a functioning ABS but no ASR traction control, thus my question.


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

i am in the same exact situation, but with a SEAT leon 2.0 tfsi mk2, i use it only for track, and the more we invest on the car and the faster it should be, the more the traction control, esp, asr, ebd, etc... is messing up in the middle of each turn... 

any help will be really apreciated, and i will put the name of the one that help in my car for the honour of helping me get back to the winning podium! 

thanks!!!!! hope the solution comes in time so i can race with no trouble next august 15th


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

What about downgrading the ABS unit to an older one and recoding it ?? could that be posible ? form MK60 to MK20 that could be a solution for Race porpuses right ?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Downgrading to what? The old units like the MK20 do not support the proper CAN protocols to communicate with other modules in the vehicle. So it will pretty much behave like there is no ABS at all.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Clark, the reason the rear brakes lock up when you pull the ABS fuse is because the electronic brake distribution is off. I had this happen last winter when slush got into one of the sensors and the car shut down the whole ABS/electronic braking system (lights on dash flashing sirens going off, etc.) I can tell you braking without the electronics is terrifying on the road. Once the slush melted and i restarted the car all was well, but the truth is these cars were not meant to be driven without their electronics, track or otherwise. Personally, if I were building a track only car, I would rip out what's there and go back to a manual proportioning valve.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

shawng said:


> Clark, the reason the rear brakes lock up when you pull the ABS fuse is because the electronic brake distribution is off. I had this happen last winter when slush got into one of the sensors and the car shut down the whole ABS/electronic braking system (lights on dash flashing sirens going off, etc.) I can tell you braking without the electronics is terrifying on the road. Once the slush melted and i restarted the car all was well, but the truth is these cars were not meant to be driven without their electronics, track or otherwise. Personally, if I were building a track only car, I would rip out what's there and go back to a manual proportioning valve.


 Agreed... Replace the OEM master cylinder for brakes with dual master cylinders and proportioning valve.


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

Today we try with the VAS to recode the ABS unit in our Race only Leon. 

When you do this in the VAS you have the option to see a whole listin of coding for several models in the market. There was only one leon, which is sold in Portugal that show only to have the ABS option, so we tried that code. It did accept it, but a couple of seconds later, it showed up error in the unit, and it reported a bad programing in the unit.  

My question is, is that he only option that i should tried, or do i tried other coding, that have the ESP/ESB/ABS/ASR etc... options, to see if one of those models give me ABS only? 

Second question is... my car only have EDS and ABS and no ESP, so how does it affects me on the track, i thought that if i had ESP, it was braking the car at the middle of the turn, but could that be also an effect of the EDS ? 

BEST REGARDS!!! all help is greatly appreciated, and thanks for eveyone for the coments, about a new master cilinder, but we cannot do it, as the local rules forbidde the use of valve regulators, or change the diagram of the braking lines... 

Thanks all again!


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

post an auto-scan so I can see all the modules. 

Ill look and see if I can find something for a solution. 

Jack


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is the autoscan with all the faults, because it is a track only car there are many other faults, like the lack of airbags, door sensors and other things... 

Thanks for all!  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 
Data version: 20100630 
importadora esama s.a 
Friday,23,July,2010,16:16:52:45964 

Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 

VIN: VSSBD61PX7R000359 Mileage: 29460km/18305miles 

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000 
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100 
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl 
Part No SW: 1P0 907 115 D HW: 1P0 907 115 D 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: SEZ7Z0F3452682 
Coding: 0303000318070160 
Shop #: WSC 79414 026 419623 
VCID: 2C5CD4BDF663 

4 Faults Found: 
005634 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low 
P1602 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded 
012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation: Fuel Pressure Outside Specification 
P310B - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
005699 - Please check DTC Memory of Electric Load Controller 
P1643 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
012403 - Fuel Pump Circuit: Electrical Malfunction 
P3073 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0110 0100 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl 
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P 
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025 
Shop #: WSC 06580 658 64037 
VCID: 3F8693F11715 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl 
Part No: 1P0 907 044 
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 008 0303 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: E9D2EDA9B911 

13 Faults Found: 
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
013 - Check DTC Memory 
00050 - Evaporator Temperature Sensor (G308) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
00797 - Sunlight Photo Sensor (G107) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
00709 - Sunlight Photosensor 2 (G134) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
01809 - Actuating Motor for Temperature Flap; Left (V158) 
000 - - 
01810 - Actuating Motor for Temperature Flap; Right (V159) 
000 - - 
01272 - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70) 
000 - - 
00710 - Defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V107) 
000 - - 
00716 - Air recirculation Flap Positioning Motor (V113) 
000 - - 
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
000 - - 
01273 - Fresh Air Blower (V2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 E HW: 3C0 937 049 E 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000003992715 
Coding: 818C0F2B40041000001D00000000000000007F075C 
Shop #: WSC 06441 785 00200 
VCID: 2B5ED7A1F36D 

Part No: 1P0 955 119 A 
Component: Wischer SE350 012 0403 
Coding: 00056272 
Shop #: WSC 06441 

10 Faults Found: 
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
02395 - Parking Light Right Front (M3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
01518 - Bulb for Back-Up Lights; Left (M16) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit 
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
00154 - Windshield Wiper Motor; Passenger Side (V217) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl 
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 H HW: 3C0 909 605 H 
Component: R2 AIRBAG VW8 027 2521 
Revision: 09027000 Serial number: 003A1P4ZG28I 
Coding: 0021042 
Shop #: WSC 06441 785 00200 
VCID: 2B5ED7A1F36D 

12 Faults Found: 
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
00654 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Driver Side (N153) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
00655 - Seat Belt Tensioner Igniter; Passenger Side (N154) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
01217 - Side Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N199) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
01588 - Igniter for Head-Airbag; Drivers Side (N251) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
01589 - Igniter for Head-Airbag; Passenger Side (N252) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON 
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON 
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON 
01638 - Crash-Sensor for Side Airbag; Rear Drivers Side (G256) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON 
01639 - Crash-Sensor for Side Airbag; Rear Passenger Side (G257) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - MIL ON 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AG HW: 1K0 953 549 AG 
Component: J0527 636 0070 
Coding: 0002042 
Shop #: WSC 06580 658 64037 
VCID: 77F63BD17FA5 

1 Fault Found: 
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No: 1P0 920 825 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VO3 0422 
Coding: 0002101 
Shop #: WSC 06580 658 64037 
VCID: EBDE97A1B3ED 

1 Fault Found: 
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 280010630984B1 
Coding: 3D3F0340070202 
Shop #: WSC 06441 785 00200 
VCID: 2A50D2A5FC97 

6 Faults Found: 
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl 
Part No: 1P0 920 825 
Component: IMMO VO3 0422 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: EBDE97A1B3ED 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 336ECFC12B5D 

2 Faults Found: 
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb 
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AM 
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 11C000BC09090F0F4C4F863004CC 
Shop #: WSC 09518 611 64037 
VCID: 7BFE27E1438D 

Component: Sounder No Answer 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE No Answer 

7 Faults Found: 
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01135 - Interior Monitoring Sensors 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
013 - Check DTC Memory 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left 
Cannot be reached 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right 
Cannot be reached 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Send me a picture of the white tag in trunk of all the codes for PR and engine etc. 

Jack


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

vwemporium said:


> Send me a picture of the white tag in trunk of all the codes for PR and engine etc.
> 
> Jack


 I didnt understand what are you talking about.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

This tag is also in the original service book or in trunk area. 

It displays assembly line data.


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

would chassis code help ? as the back door have been repainted several times, and now it was replaces with a fiber glass piece...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The sticker would look like this: http://www.ross-tech.net/vag-com/misc-images/PR-Codes.png 

The US vehicles shipped with two stickers. One in the owners manual and the other is found in the trunk near the spare tire area.


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The sticker would look like this: http://www.ross-tech.net/vag-com/misc-images/PR-Codes.png
> 
> The US vehicles shipped with two stickers. One in the owners manual and the other is found in the trunk near the spare tire area.


 Thanks, tomorrow we will look for it... I have a Mark 70 on my car that is EDS, ASR, TCS, ABS system capable... but could those systems brake the car during a high speed tight turn? Is the steering angle sensor part of this somehow ?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's you list Jacko. Now surprise us and do some magic...  

9WC, C05, 0P1, 0GG, QE0, 7N0, 1PC, 4UE, E0A, 1E1, UG0, 1D0, 8L3, 1X0, A8M, 2B2, 5SL, 5RQ, 6XE, 9Y1, J0L, 6FF, B1C, 4LB, 9T0, 0XP, 9Z0, 1S1, 9U0, 1KZ, 1LJ, 1AC, 7QA, 7A0, QJ0, 3FE, UC6, G62, 0EN, 5TC, 7X0, 2G7, 7M0, 9C0, 0HJ, F0A, 4R4, 0FA, 6A4, 2V1, VF0, VL0, 0TA, VC0, 8GU, 4U3, 3U1, 5A7, 8T2, G0K, 0YC, L35, T59, 5N4, 3P1, 6PA, 8BG, 8M1, 9AK, 3NZ, 9GD, 6T0, U5A, 4N0, K8G, 5C0, QS0, 6P0, 6W0, QA0, 3G0, 0Y2, 3J7, 3Q6, 2LD, 1Z2, 1A5, 1W0, FB0, 5K0, 3GA, 2P1, 8RM, 3H0, 7P5, 2ZQ, 1N3, L0L, 8S7, 8Q1, QQ0, VK0, FE0, 4SM, 4TD, 6E0, D66, 8Z6, 9Q1, 7Q0, 8WD, 8TA, 7PH, 4P0, FQ0, 1NL, 8YS, 9JA, HK8, 7K6, V0A, 1G1, 3QT, C7Q, 6Q2, 4KF, 8N4, 8X0, 2UC, 4E0, QD0, 0QA, QN1, 4X3, 4B0, 7R3, 9P3, 3ZB, 3C7, 4L2, 3K0, 0LA, 8Y1, 3TG, 3SG, N2C, 3L1, 4A0, 9A0, 3Y0, 2KY, QH0, 0BF, 0AE, 9J0, 4Y0, 7B0, S0B, 2JG, 7AH, QV0, 2W3, 9W0, 1Q0, 3CA, 1SA, 5D2, B39, 1EJ, 3LD, 4K3, 3YB, 0A2, 1T0, 9D0, 9F0, QG0, 8W0, 4GF, 4T1, 7E0, 9M0, 2WA, 6EA, 3B4, 9TA 

As said before, you cannot do this by simply coding the unit.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Real funny Mr. Wizard Seabass ( Bruno ) 

I claim no magic. It figures you would take a swing.  

I understand it cant be done with coding. 

What if a coding tier was added/or modified to the control unit via a flash change? 

I can appreciate the want for this at the track. 

Since the car isnt here I can only try to read on what might work. 

Jack


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

In the meantime, I have an additional idea, but am not sure if it would work. 

Try running a diagnostic in VCDS in 03 keeping the channel open while trying to drive the car, see if it will maintain the ABS/ASR/ESP off. Some will kick out after a certain speed signal. 
Or 

You could simulate the speed signals, or run them to one zone so they would reflect all the same speed stoping interference from the ABS control unit. 

Or 
You could just run the zone to the two front wheels so you could still get some control between the front wheels or even try the rear. All an experiment. 

Or 
You could disconnect the 12 volt connection to the ABS pump making INOP with a resistor maybe to. 
Resistors are not my first choice. 

Just an idea which you can try easy with some bypasses on your own. 

Jack


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Correct. 
However if you select the two front speed sensors or the two rear you would then have abs still just no fight on the accel for ASR or ESP. 
Testing would need to be done to verify which may work better for you, for a track condition. 
Sending all signals to one sensor would shut it down because the ECU would interpret this as the wheels where all turning the same speed. 
Note: 
This is just an idea which needs to be tested, is not recommended for the street. 
Let me know. 
When I get time this week, I will see what I can do when you get me the exact tag from the car. 
No promises, No magic. 
Best, 
Jack


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

vwemporium said:


> Correct.
> However if you select the two front speed sensors or the two rear you would then have abs still just no fight on the accel for ASR or ESP.
> Testing would need to be done to verify which may work better for you, for a track condition.
> Sending all signals to one sensor would shut it down because the ECU would interpret this as the wheels where all turning the same speed.
> ...


 Following the logic of the system, if the rear lock up first, i should try to confuse the Mark 70 (abs computer) by using only the rear speed sensors, it is only a cable that do the job connected to the sensor, so puting the front cables to the rear cables, should also read 4 sensors, if one wheel locks up, it will detect as 2 wheels lock up, and ABS should work...  

Dunno about ASR (TCS in my car) and EDL.... 

BTW , the tag is very damaged, but the guys in the workshop, told me that they will use the Elsawin online, to get that info again.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

I can tell you this.
So far.
No one seems to interested in doing this because there is not enough money in it to anyone.

I will keep looking though.

Best,
Jack


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

I know it is a big post so i put the document in my site for reference, those are all the codes from my car. 
I hope it can help you in the research of any solution for us in track. The original Text was in spanish so i run a google translate for the description of the items. 


Text Translated

Original Spanish text

Best regards, and thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is our lovely car! :thumbup:










Vwemporium is earing his name in the front!


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

No more replies?, seems like we came to a dead end??...


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

kamicasse said:


>


Baller...
Audi center caps? :thumbup:


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Car looks nice.

It is not a dead end yet.
I'm still looking even though I have not posted anything.

Did you try any of the pin out ideas?

I tested on an ecu here yesterday with success for a fake out.
So you should try this.
2 wheel abs does work while faking out ESP/ASR.

Best,
Jack


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

vwemporium said:


> Car looks nice.
> 
> It is not a dead end yet.
> I'm still looking even though I have not posted anything.
> ...


Excellent news, because we are preparing the next round, we havent yet the chance to try it. We are working on lowering the weight of it, from 2600 to 2540lbs so it is now under the butcher's knife. 

Perhaps at the end of the week we have the chance to go to the track.  So we will make several tests for it.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Also verified a diagnostic session left open will shut the ABS and ESP down as I thought.
Even at high speed for most late ECU's

Jack


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

VWempurium, we are now trying to put the whole right side of teh car to the rear abs sensor, but when we make the bridge with the cables it all goes to zero. there fore it marks a abs error. 

We were successful in getting the rear right reading for the front right wheel. but as soon as we unite the 2 cables it goes again to zero...  

Any ideas what we are making wrong ? we are working with the whole line from the rear and welding it to the front line. Not directly to the ECU pins, does that makes a difference ???


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

All mods can be made at the control unit plug to any of the sensors.
You need to do nothing at a wheel.

You may need to add a resistor so the current tracks report proper for the receipt of voltage generated by the one sensor across the threshold, but most likely not. 
I didn't require one.

Easily able to understand by checking with a DVOM before and after.

Then in VCDS blocks you can verify that you are making speed signal one at a time if you like.

You may want to use a diode to isolate between IC for each connection, so there is no back feed internal to the control unit.

Nothing should be shorted to ground.

Best,
Jack


----------



## kamicasse (Aug 21, 2009)

vwemporium said:


> All mods can be made at the control unit plug to any of the sensors.
> You need to do nothing at a wheel.
> 
> You may need to add a resistor so the current tracks report proper for the receipt of voltage generated by the one sensor across the threshold, but most likely not.
> ...


thanks Jack, will try it tomorrow first hour, we cancel tomorrow practice because we want to test this on the track, so it will be on friday. 

This weekend is racing so lets hope all works out! 

BTW... any chance to have a picture of how you did it? or any diagram ?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

You should use the wiring diagram for your car.

I did not take pics nor do a permanent setup.
I used the factory break out box to access the harness. ( The suite case )
It seems I'm the only one crazy enough to own stuff like this, I'm told. Makes access fast for in car/bench stuff and correlates to the factory repair manual. 

What I did was temporary just to see what could be done out of curiosity.
I don't think the banana plugs would get past tech. 

Recently was looking at All-road abs and esp for its ties to the level control due to requests for a delete of the air ride. Which is stupid I might add. Why buy an All-road at all if you want to disable the ride feature just buy a 2.7T wagen.

I verified this in a r32 with esp for what I stated in this post.
It can be done.

You should also try the diagnostic session for your car because this is the easiest due to no mods of a wire. Just open a com with ABS and see if it will maintain a test loop.

Not all ECU's support staying in the test loop above 40kmh, mine did as for several others I tried.

The wire mod would be neat if you made a switch box to select a corner to try each for a track condition or two out of 4 or 3 out of 4 if you see where I'm going.

Good luck at the track, feel free to e-mail me direct @: [email protected]


Best,
Jack


----------

